# New to canning



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats!

I can chicken raw nothing else....

Beef with broth.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

masterspark said:


> OK, so I've never canned before. I have the Blue Book on my Christmas list. When canning chicken and beef, or any meat I suppose, do you prefer to can it in gravy or just broth. Do you have any other recommendations for complimentary ingredients.
> Thanx
> Sparky


It's not recommended to can in gravy, or any thickener. It impedes heat transfer through the meats.

I can chicken cooked and shredded with some broth added back and the rest of the broth canned separately.

Beef I either raw pack. Which means you add nothing. (but salt, if so desired) or I usually can beef partially browned in a broth made with a few tablespoons of water added to the pan drippings.

I haven't tried it yet but some can beef in tomatoe juice or sauce.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Goshengirl cans her ground beef with tomato sauce, so it's ready for any type of meal.

I've done taco meat, it doesn't last long


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Raw pack moose, caribou, beef, salmon.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I drop a chicken bullion cube into each jar when I'm raw packing chicken.
I at least partially brown meat or sausage to get rid of some of the fat, then can it.
roast beef I just raw can
meatloaf raw can
chili I brown the beef and the sausage then I mix that into the stock pot and can it


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can my chicken marinated for fajitas raw packed with lemon juice or it is cooked packed with broth. When canning meatballs I brown them lightly in the oven first and packed with diced tomatoes. Meatloaf is raw packed. Hotdogs are browned and dry packed.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I can my chicken marinated for fajitas raw packed with lemon juice or it is cooked packed with broth. When canning meatballs I brown them lightly in the oven first and packed with diced tomatoes. Meatloaf is raw packed. Hotdogs are browned and dry packed.


So when you raw pack meat or meatloaf is it cooked after canning do that all you have to do is warm it? I have done canning but never meat....too chicken! Excuse the pun!


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

dlharris said:


> So when you raw pack meat or meatloaf is it cooked after canning do that all you have to do is warm it? I have done canning but never meat....too chicken! Excuse the pun!


Ugh gotta read before posting..... Is it cooked after canning so that you only have to warm it up? Also do the canning times change if it is raw packed from something like a left over that is already been cooked?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dlharris said:


> Ugh gotta read before posting..... Is it cooked after canning so that you only have to warm it up? Also do the canning times change if it is raw packed from something like a left over that is already been cooked?


After spending 90 minutes in the canner it better be cooked. 

This was my first time canning meatloaf but it is cooked once it comes out of the canner. Not the prettiest meatloaf but I'm sure it can be dressed up to look better. I know when we do eat it I'll put it in the oven to broil and get that crust my DH loves on it.

No problems with raw chicken either.

The canning times do not change. You are trying to kill any 'cooties' in the food by pressure canning.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Grimm said:


> After spending 90 minutes in the canner it better be cooked.
> 
> This was my first time canning meatloaf but it is cooked once it comes out of the canner. Not the prettiest meatloaf but I'm sure it can be dressed up to look better. I know when we do eat it I'll put it in the oven to broil and get that crust my DH loves on it.
> 
> ...


So even thou it was cooked before as long as liquid in there it doesn't get over cooked! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info! I will also be a new canner after Christmas. Learning to can meat is interesting, but an important item to have in the pantry. I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions when I start.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

memrymaker said:


> Thanks for all the great info! I will also be a new canner after Christmas. Learning to can meat is interesting, but an important item to have in the pantry. I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions when I start.


Make sure to check out the 'what is everyone canning' thread. We post recipes and ask/answer questions there.


----------

